# Question about Green Tree Frog Feeding



## Manda27 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I have 3 green tree frogs that are about 5 months old (since they morphed), I got them approximately 3 weeks ago and at the advice of the frog/reptile store have been feeding them 3 crickets each every night. 

They all seem healthy, not overweight or underweight and about 4.5cms long, but i was wondering when I should switch them to feeding every second night only? 

I feel quite nervous about determining the best feeding frequency as i'm a first time frog mum!






Also, one of them has just started croaking which i guess means he is a boy - its very cute because it sounds like an adult frog croak except that it is quieter and a little higher pitched - is it normal for a GTF to start croaking at only 5 months old? Does the fact that the others haven't croaked yet mean they are girls or are they too young to really tell? 

Thanks everyone - I appreciate any advice! 

I'm also going to attempt to add a few pics - hope it works because this is my first post on this forum! 


Manda


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2011)

lol, my boy started croaking a while ago, funniiest sound ever, for a moment i thought i had a doberman living in my herproom!!

i feed him every 2nd day and hes growing nicely (hes about the same size as urs) 
if i forget the second day i hear a big loud slap on the glass, look around and theres teh frog wanting to be noticed haha!!


----------



## Manda27 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats very funny about your frog reminding you when its time for his dinner! Frogs definately have unique little personalities! 

I might start feeding them every second day soon  

Last night one of the other frogs started croaking too so so far I have 2 male frogs - Waiting to see what gender the 3rd frog is  

I'm quite surprised because I really thought they wouldn't croak until they were much older - 5 months seems very early but I suppose its a good sign that they are happy


----------

